# No Luck



## CrimsonTide1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Another post for you guys from Saturday. Left the house at 0330 to be at Oriskany for sunrise and start Wahoo high-speed trolling which we did for three hours as we passed Chevron platform and started to follow the hundred fathom curve West. For the following 6 hours, trolled a five line spread with Islander/ballyhoo combos, and a few artificials, squid chain, etc. without a SINGLE bite. Went on to the elbow and then Steps. Water seemed gray with a good number of flying fish. No rips, no weeds, no birds, and I actually didn't see a single school of any bait. I can't seem to win at this trolling thing and pretty discouraged. I have Hiltons and knew that it didn't look good, but wanted to go, and wave height for my 25 CC was good. An experienced guy told me that the fish don't read the reports, so I went.
Trip 202 miles
Fuel Prolly 100 gallons
Time 15 hours
Tackle Cost too much to print
Priceless- Catching something!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*You don't know if you don't go but--*

If the charts don't look good, why bother? 

I'm way too poor that kind of fishing these days. I remember the good old days, though. Man that was more than 50 years ago for me. The last Blue Marlin I caught was in 1974. Of course I move down here in 1975 and have only been in NWF 2-3 times since and did no fishing while I was there.

I caught a Sailfish on a Fluke about 3 years ago off Venice.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Imagery didnt look great for us either several days ago but....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We had the same experience Saturday. Ended up going to an AJ hole to catch something. Tough day on the troll. I think we saw 2 flyers the whole day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try try again... just burn money, can't take it with ya!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I really appreciate the report. My first full year of trolling I caught NOTHING somehow. THis year has been odd but just keep at it. YOu will one of those epic days before you know it. One thing I try is getting a roffs report too. It’s only $70. For what you spend on a trip is another $70 going to really hurt? I don’t look at it until after i have done my analysis on the Hilton’s charts. I figure where I think are good areas to target and then I look at roffs to see what they say and then make a final decision. I am still new to this too so don’t put too much weight on my post. Just learning like a lot of the rest of us. 

Hopefully you’ll get the next time!


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Stick with it. This has been a very rough year with bad water and not normal fishing conditions all across the northern gulf not just Pcola. Maybe these storms will pull some decent water in and usually there is a decent push of water late Sept to early Oct so we will see. Imagery data is helpful and ROFFs are great but look into Hiltons or RipCharts and get a service where you can get data on your own. It has not been worth a damn this year since we have not seen rips, weeds, etc and sea surface temps have been really high. 

My advice would be to stick with it and while you are out there try to find anything different. Small foam line, small waves/current going different directions, old crusty home depot bucket...anything. 

I have saved many not great trips by running until I see something then trolling by that. Have caught many wahoo from a floating bucket or piece of debris. So get a plan on where you want to go but be open to changing the plan. The main thing is that everyone on the boat should be looking out on the water looking for bait debris, current change, etc once you start getting close to the deeper water.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe if you changed your screen name to WAREAGLE1 your fishing luck might change?


----------

